# Piedmont mess



## vandobob (Nov 22, 2007)

Haven't been able to get my 'toon on the docks due to weather, construction, work schedules etc. Decided to go for it today. What a mess at the marina ! I don't see that work getting finished anytime soon. Eventually got in OK, but the point is, no mention has been made here lately about the ramp being closed. Now I know Piedmont fishermen are a pretty closed mouth group. I get it. But, a little info to help people out would be appreciated. You guys had better be a little more forthcoming with info or I'm going to eat the next bass I catch.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Posted a few times about the ramp and getting in there. Ch. 9 Muskie Inc. will be there this Sun. They open it up on weekends but, parking is non existent and the campgrounds are being used for overflow parking. That works out to be a pain. Reynolds rd. ramp is crowded and that road is horrible. Heard and posted awhile back where tires were cut but no one knew whether it was from the road or someone. The problem at the main ramp is moving stuff out of the way to get the work done. I have heard several people concerned over the leasing of the mineral rights and drilling. I hope that move does not come back to haunt them. Leesville is becoming the same with oil/gas companies having moved in there. That makes for a nice quiet day shot listening to well equipment humming and clunking all the time.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I saw paving is supposed to start Thursday and the ramp is closed from then until further notice


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

turkeyt said:


> Posted a few times about the ramp and getting in there. Ch. 9 Muskie Inc. will be there this Sun. They open it up on weekends but, parking is non existent and the campgrounds are being used for overflow parking. That works out to be a pain. Reynolds rd. ramp is crowded and that road is horrible. Heard and posted awhile back where tires were cut but no one knew whether it was from the road or someone. The problem at the main ramp is moving stuff out of the way to get the work done. I have heard several people concerned over the leasing of the mineral rights and drilling. I hope that move does not come back to haunt them. Leesville is becoming the same with oil/gas companies having moved in there. That makes for a nice quiet day shot listening to well equipment humming and clunking all the time.


Thanks for the info. Was going to make the 2 hr drive down with my uncle saterday but do beleive will do something else. We fish there for the scenery and quietness but dont think much of that will be found.. bummer to, because its been 7/8 yrs since we have fished it together. We have both been down since but on seperate trips. Great place to fish!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

The ramp will be open Sat. and Sun. But the bad news is there is a big bass open there Sat. that will fill the parking lot. I know that the weather has not been the best, but I believe that the excavator does not have a clue what they are doing. Nothing is getting done. There is more standing around than work getting done. As for the drilling and selling water from the lakes, I am so against it. It is short term money for some and then only the fat cats will make out and we will be left with the mess. Only my opinion.


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

If you like Piedmont, give Clendening a try. Prettiest little lake in the whole chain - NO cabins or shoreline development and rumored to be the best bass lake in the state. Good selection of fish, just watch your map and depth gage in a few spots and you'll be fine. m


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

gamblerman said:


> If you like Piedmont, give Clendening a try. Prettiest little lake in the whole chain - NO cabins or shoreline development and rumored to be the best bass lake in the state. Good selection of fish, just watch your map and depth gage in a few spots and you'll be fine. m


Yeah, but Mikie there ain't no Muskies in that lake!!


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Many years ago it was considered the best in the state. But that changed long ago. It is a lake that will challenge you.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Haven't been to Ped for a few years, the last time I was there I was with a friend Muskie fishing which I rarely do but we had a great time. He did end up catching a 33 inch while we were there. Sorry about the construction going on.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Snyd, how did the weld job on your boat turn out?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

It turned out great - I took it to Ohio Trailer Supply and they had it done the same day. I will have to take a picture of it and post back in the Motor section.


----------

